# I'm BACK!!!!!!



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey guys so sorry Ive not been around. I do read the daily email on content but Ive been so busy. So to those of you that know me Im glad to be back and I missed y'all and to those I dont know yet I'm looking forward to getting to know you.

So to my friends (Tom, Don, Chris, Mesa, Ebbs, and the rest of you miscrients) a little update. I was so busy from being in paramedic class and working 50 hours a week is what kept me away. But I not only passed my class, getting top honors, but I passed my state exam. So youre looking at one of Illinois' newest paramedics. Then my dream came true. I GOT HIRED AS A FULLTIME PARAMEDIC!!! Then we moved into a really nice place and thats that. So i work 2 days a week, sometimes 3 and just loving my life. And now that I've got a bow and a stand Im gearing up to give a shot at bow hunting.

But got that dog fever bad as always.

Ok catch y'all around.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome back, congrats. on your success in life.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome back bfg. Kudos on your accomplishments.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on your new job and welcome back!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

---Thanks for sharing your story great to hear a young person doing well--Congrats on your success--sb


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations! Way to go seeing your goals to their end..or beginning if you will. I put my first wife through paramedic school, so I know the dedication you went through. Again, congrats on passing your state exam and landing a good job in your field.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome back brother! It's nice to see you again.

Big time congrats on the recent accomplishments too! It sounds like you're doing what you want in life and that's ALL that matters.

See you around!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats on all you have accomplished. Dedication is everything, now if we can translate that into a dog down for ya that would sweeten the deal LOL. Yes I remember the tough time you were having connecting, sounds like you will have some time free to try some more--good luck!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Ben ! Glad to have you back here at least checking in, Been following you on FB and glad to see you got to where you want to be. Congrats !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's great to see you back amongst us Ben, Congrats on your new job and place.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Good to have you back buddy! I was wondering what you were up to. Glad everything is going great. Sounds like a great hunting schedule to me!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hats off, man! That work takes some special people, and based on your test scores, you are one of them. Having a definite major purpose with that kind of desire will make you one of the best in your field. Best of everything to you.


----------

